# Heart of a lion!



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know about you, but I think I saw real fear in the decoy's eyes


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

that was great!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Was that a Patterdale? If so not surprising at all.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a border terrier.


----------



## Brighteyes (Sep 28, 2013)

Bump! Because I love this one too.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think I seriously just found my next dog. That helper wasn't taking it easy either. Great dog!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That was awesome! Good dog.


----------

